# الجودة .... ما هي ؟



## م المصري (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

_موضوع غير منقول - و خاص بملتقي المهندسين العرب_​ 
الجودة هي كلمة السر ... في ان يكون منتجك ناجحا و منافسا او لا ​ 
و ان يغزو منتجك اسواق العالم ... او يظل حبيس المخازن الي يحال الي الاعدام ​ 
و للتقريب الموضوع الي الاذهان ... سأطرح سؤالا ​ 
هل مصنعك الذي ينتج قميصا عالي الجوده و يبيعه بسعر 50 دولار افضل .... ام ذلك المصنع الذي ينتج قميصا عالي الجوده يبيعه بسعر 20 دولار ؟​ 
الثاني بلا شك هو الافضل ؟ ....... لأنه ببساطه .... منتجك لن يري النور ... بينما الاخر سيكتسح ​ 
اذا ... القضية ليست قضية جودة منتج فقط .... و انما قضية .... جودة نظام​ 
كيف ؟!!!​ 
النظام الذي يستطيع ان ينتج نفس المنتج و لكن بسعر اقل ... يعتبر نظاما ناجحا ... لأنه طبق معايير الجوده علي نظامه .... فنجح ​ 
اذا ... المفهوم الذي يجب ان يتغير هو التحول من مفهوم جودة المنتج الي مفهوم جودة النظام ​ 
و هذا لن يتأتي الا بتطبيق مفاهيم الجودة ... و الجودة الشاملة ​ 
و حتي نخطوا الخطوة الاولي في عالم الجودة ..... نتعرف علي بعض التعاريف الهامة ​ 
الجودة عموما لها تعاريف عديدة ... و لكن يمكن تعريفها بأنها :​ 
الوفاء بمتطلبات العميل ​ 
*أولا : مصطلحات ذات علاقة بأسلوب التوريد :*

*1) *المورد Supplier :-
هو شخص يقوم بإمداد العملاء بالمنتجات أو الخدمات .
ويمكن أن يكون : المنتج / الموزع / مورد خدمات / مقاول في عقد من الباطن .
ملحوظة : المورد قد يكون داخلياً أو خارجياً .

2) الدفعة Batch :
كمية معينة من الأجزاء أو المنتجات الخاضعة للتفتيش منتجة عادة بواسطة مورد واحد تحت ظروف واحدة .

3) رسالة Consignment : 
بضائع أو منتجات تم توريدها وتم تسليمها فى وقت واحد وفى قائمة واحدة ومن الممكن أن تكون الرسالة مكونة من دفعة واحدة أو أكثر.

4) عينة Sample :
جزء من المجمع او مجموعة فرعية من الوحدات يتم الحصول عليها من بين إجمالي الوحدات بطريقة او بأخرى عن طريق اختيار حر بغرض استطلاع خواص المجمع المسحوبة منه .

5) لوت تجريبي Pilot Lot :
دفعة صغيرة او لوت صغير يجرى عليها عمليات التصنيع المعتادة قبل البدء فى انتاج دفعات ذات حجم طبيعى وذلك بهدف اكتساب المعلومات و الخبرات و اتخاذ الاجراءات التصحيحية اللازمة قبل البدء فى الإنتاج الكمى .

ثانياً : مصطلحات ذات علاقة بالفحص و القبول :

1) الدليل الموضعي Objective Evidence :
بيانات تدعم وجود أو صدق شئ ما .
ملاحظة : يتم الحصول علي الدليل الموضعي من خلال الملاحظات أو القياس أو الاختبار أو الطرق الاخري .

*2) *الاختبار Test :
تحديد واحد او اكثر من الخصائص طبقا لاجراء .

3) التحقق Verification :
هو التأكد عن طريق الفحص / الدليل الموضعي بأن مطلب محدد قد تم تحقيقة .
ملاحظة 1 : مصطلح ( محقق ) يستخدم للدلالة علي الحالة المصاحبة .
ملاحظة 2 : التأكد قد يحتوي علي أنشطة مثل :
- أداء حسابات بديلة .
- مقارنة مواصفات التصميم الجديد مع مواصفات تصميم مثيل و مؤكد .
- تنفيذ أختبارات و تجارب .
- مراجعة الوثائق قبل الاصدار .
4) التفتيش Inspection :
عملية قياس او فحص او اختبار او معايرة لخاصية واحدة او اكثر لمنتج او عملية او خدمة بغرض الوقوف على مدى مطابقته للمواصفات المطلوبة .

5) تفتيش الاستلام Receiving Inspection:
تفتيش بواسطة العميل او القسم المختص للتأكد من ان الخدمات او المنتجات التى تم توريدها مطابقة للمواصفات.

6) التفتيش النهائيFinal Inspection:
نهاية التفتيشات المتعددة فى المراحل المتتالية من التصنيع او الاصلاح او التعديل ....... الخ .

7) الاقرار Validation:
هو التثبت عن طريق دليل موضعي بأن مطلب لأستخدام أو تطبيق معين قد تم الوفاء به .
ملاحظة 1 : مصطلح ( مقرر ) يستخدم للدلالة علي الحالة المصاحبة .
ملاحظة 2 : شروط وحالة الأستخدام لعملية الأقرار قد تكون حقيقية أو محاكاة .ٍ

8) المراجعة Audit :
هي نشاط يطبق لبيان مدي الاستطاعة والمناسبة والكفاءة لتحقيق اهداف والوفاء بمتطلبات محددة .

9) القبول Acceptance : 
موافقة بأخذ المواد أو المنتجات أو الخدمات المعروضة للقبول.

10) القبول بالعينات Acceptance Sampling :
اسلوب قبول بنظام العينات عن طريق اختيار عينة يتم فحصها و اجراء التفتيشات اللازمة و من واقع نتائج الفحص للعينة يتم قبول او رفض اللوت المسحوبة منه العينة.


ثالثاً : مصطلحات ذات علاقة بالعميل:

1) العميل Customer :
هو المتلقي للمنتج / خدمة ( الذي تعمل المنظمة من اجله ) 
ملاحظة 1 : يمكن ان بكون : المشتري للمنتج / المستفيد من الخدمة / طرف ثاني من العقد .
ملاحظة 2 : يمكن أن يكون داخليا أو خارجيا للمنظمة .

2) مطلب Requirement :
هو حاجة أو توقع يتم النص علية أو يفهم بشكل ضمني أو يكون ملزماً 
" يتم النص علية " تعني مطلب محدد منصوص علية في وثيقة أو عقد .
" يفهم بشكل ضمني " يعني ان الشركة و عملائها والجهات الاخري تعودت علي ان الحاجة أو التوقع المفهوم ضمنيا مأخوذين بعين الاعتبار .
"مطلب " قد تعني مطلب لادارة الجودة / مطلب لمنتج / مطلب عميل .



*3) *درجة Grade :

هي فئة / رتبة / تصنيف تعطي للمتطلبات المختلفة للجودة سواء المنتجات أو العمليات أو النظم والتي لها نفس الاستخدام من ناحية الاداء .
مثال علي ذلك : درجة تذكرة الطيران وتصنيف الفنادق في دليل الفنادق .

*4) *رضاء العميل Customer Satisfaction :

هو انطباع / رأي العميل عن درجة تحقيق متطلباتة 
ملاحظة :
- زيادة شكاوي العملاء هو مؤشر عام عن قلة رضاء العميل ولكن غياب الشكاوي لا يعني بالضرورة ضمنياً ارتفاع رضاء العميل .
- عندما يتم الاتفاق مع العميل علي متطلباتة ويتم الوفاء بها فأن حتي هذا لا يؤكد رضاء العميل .


رابعاً : مصطلحات ذات علاقة بالمنظمة:

1) المنظمة Organization :
مجموعة من الاشخاص والامكانيات مرتبطين معاً بشكل معين , هذا الشكل يحدد المسئوليات والسلطات ومدي العلاقة بينهم والمنظمة يكون لها نشاطها ووظيفتها وادارياتها .

2) البنية التحتية Infrastructure :
نظام الامكانيات والخدمات والمعدات اللازمه لعمليات المنظمة ( كهرباء / ماكينات / صرف / ...)

3) بيئة العمل Work Environment :
مجموعة من الاشتراطات التي يتم في ظلها العمل 
مثل : عوامل بيئية ( درجة حرارة – رطوبة - ........) / إجتماعية / نفسية 

4) هيكل تنظيمي Organization Structure:
ترتيب المسؤليات والسلطات والعلاقة بين الأفراد في صورة نموذج بنائي من خلالة يمكن للمنظمة أن تؤدي وظيفتها .

5) الاطراف المعنية Interested Party :
شخص أو مجموعة من الاشخاص لديهم اهتمام بأداء و نجاح المنظمة 
مثل : المالكون للمنظمة – الموردون – الشركاء – المجتمع – العاملون بالمنظمة – الاتحادات – رجال البنوك . 

6) النظام System :
هو مجموعة من العناصر المترابطة أو المتفاعلة .

7) إدارة Management :
أنشطة متناسقة لتوجية و مراقبة المؤسسة .

8) إدارة عليا Top Management :
شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص يقومون بتوجية ورقابة المنظمة في المستويات العليا بها .

9) نظام إدارة Management System :
هوذلك النظام الذي ينشأ بغرض تحديد سياسة وأهداف والعمل علي تحقيق هذه الاهداف .
ملحوظة : نظام الإدارة لشركة قد يستعمل علي أنظمة إدارية مختلفة مثل نظام إدارة الجودة , نظام إدارة مالية , أو نظام إدارة بيئية .

10) إدارة الجودة Quality Management :
أنشطة متناسقة لتوجية ومراقبة المؤسسة فيما يتعلق بالجودة .
احد مظاهر وظائف الاداره الكليه و الذي يحدد سياسة الجودة و يضعها موضع التنفيذ .

11) نظام إدارة الجودة Quality Management System :
هو النظام الذي ينشأ لتوجية ورقابة الشركة فيما يتعلق بالجودة .
نظام لوضع سياسة و اهداف الجودة ثم تحقيق هذه الاهداف .

12) سياسة الجودة Quality Policy :
هي مجمل النوايا والتوجيهات العامة للمنظمة المتعلقة بالجودة والتي يتم التعبير عنها رسمياً بواسطة الإدارة العليا .
ملحوظة (1): يجب أن تكون سياسة الجودة واضحة ومتناغمة مع السياسة العامة للمنظمة ويجب أن تقدم إطارعمل لوضع أهداف الجودة .
ملحوظة (2): مبادئ إدارة الجودة والموجودة في المواصفة 2000/9000 ممكن أن تكون أساس لإعداد سياسة الجودة .

13) هدف الجودة Quality Objective :
شئ مرموق يتطلع إلية ويخص الجودة .
ملحوظة (1): لابد وأن يرتبط هدف الجودة بسياسة الجودة .
ملحوظة (2): تحدد أهداف الجودة وتوضح لكافة المستويات الإدارية بالمنظمة .

14) تخطيط الجودة Quality Planning :
جزء من أنظمة إدارة الجودة التي تضع الأهداف وتحدد العمليات والموارد اللازمة لتحقيق هذه الأهداف :
ملحوظة: يعتبر إعداد خطط الجودة عمل من أعمال تخطيط الجودة .

15) رقابة الجودة Quality Control :
جزء من أنشطة الجودة والتي يركز علي مدي تحقيق متطلبات الجودة .

16) توكيد الجودة Quality Assurance :
هو جزء من أنشطة إدارة الجودة يركز علي إعطاء الثقة بأن متطلبات الجودة سوف تتحقق .

17) تحسين الجودة Quality Improvement :
هو جزء من أنشطة إدارة الجودة يركز علي زيادة الفاعلية و الكفاءة للعمليات والأنشطة ( زيادة القدرة علي تحقيق متطلبات الجودة ) .

18) ضبط الجودة :
هو جزء من أنشطة إدارة الجودة يركز علي تحقيق متطلبات الجودة .
19) التحسين المستمر Continual Improvement :
النشاط الجاري ( المتكرر) بغرض زيادة المقدرة علي تحقيق المتطلبات .
ملحوظة: عملية تحديد الأهداف وإيجاد فرص التحسين هي عملية مستمرة تقود إلي الإجراء التصحيحي أو الإجراء الوقائي .

20) الفعالية Effectiveness :
هي مقياس لمدي تحقيق الأنشطة المخططة ومدي تحقيق الأهداف المطلوبة .

21) الكفاءة Efficiency :
هي العلاقة التي تربط بين النتيجة التي تم تحقيقها والموارد التي استخدمت لتحقيق هذه النتيجة .

22) المقدرة Capability :
قدرة المنظمة أو النظام أو العملية علي انتاج منتج قادر علي تحقيق المتطلبات الخاصه به .

23) تقييم Evaluation :
فحص منهجي للوقوف علي قدرة المؤسسة علي استيفاء المطالب الموصفة لأنظمة الجودة .

24) درجة البيان Degree Of Demonstration :
حد اظهار الحقائق لكل عنصر من عناصر مطالب أنظمة الجودة لإعطاء ثقة في أن نظام الجودة مناسب و أنه قادر علي تحقيق منتجات أو خدمات مطابقة للموصفات المطلوبة .

المراجعة Review :
هي نشاط يطبق لبيان مدي الاستطاعة والمناسبة والكفاءة لتحقيق اهداف والوفاء بمتطلبات محددة .


----------



## م المصري (11 ديسمبر 2007)

نتابع ...

خامساً : مصطلحات ذات علاقة بالجودة:

1) الجودة Quality :
درجة / مستوي تحقيق مجموعة من الخواص الذاتية لمجموعة من المتطلبات .
ملحوظة: لفظ جودة ممكن أن يستخدم مع صفة مثل جودة رديئة / جودة جيدة / جودة ممتازة .

الخاصيه Characteristic :
هي سمة يمكن تمييزها 
ملحوظة: هناك عدة تصنيفات بالنسبة للخاصية مثل :
- خواص فيزيقية : ( كهربية / ميكانيكية / كهربية / ........ )
- خواص حسية : ( الشم / اللمس / التذوق / ......)
- خواص سلوكية : ( الادب / الامانة / الشرف / ...... )

خاصية الجودة Quality Characteristic :
خاصية ذاتية للمنتج / العملية / النظام يتم استنتاجها من المتطلبات .
ملحوظة: الخاصية المعطاه للمنتج مثل سعر المنتج أو مالك المنتج لا تعتبر من خصائص الجودة .

2) جودة التصميم Quality of design :
امتياز التصميم فى تحقيق مطالب العملاء مع سهوله التصنيع .

3) هندسة الجودة Quality Engineering:
تطبيق المهارات التكنولوجية و العلمية و أساليب الإدارة المتخصصة للوصول الى الجودة المطلوبة بتكلفة مقبولة .

4) جودة التصنيع Quality of Manufacture :
درجة الاطمئنان لمطابقة المنتج للتصميم .

5) خطة الجودة Quality Plan :
وثيقة تحديد الأساليب العملية ومصادر ونشاطات الجودة فيما يخص منتج محدد أو عملية أو خدمة أو عقد أو مشروع محدد.



6) تكاليف الجودة Quality Costs :
جزء من اقتصاديات الجودة يختص بالتكاليف المتعلقة بضمان وتأكيد وجود جودة مقبولة للمنتجات وكذا الخسائر الناجمة عن عدم تحقيق الجودة المطلوبة.



سادساً : مصطلحات ذات علاقة بالتوثيق:
1) معلومات Information :
بيانات ذات معني .

2) وثيقة Document : 
معلومات محفوظة في وسط ما .
مثال : الاجراءات المكتوبة , تعليمات العمل , السجل , المواصفات , الرسومات , التقارير , المواصفة القياسية .
ملحوظة (1): الوسط قد يكون ورقة أو بطاقة مثقبة أو قرص مغنلطيسي أو الكتروني أو ضوئي أو صور فوتوغرافية أو عينة أو مجموعة تكوينية مما سبق .
ملحوظة(2): مجموعة الوثائق مثل المواصفات / السجلات أيضا توثيق .

3) المواصفة Specification :
وثيقة توضح بالتفصيل المطالب التي يجب أن يستوفيها المنتج أو العملية أو الخدمة المؤداة .
ملحوظة: قد تتصل المواصفة بـــ : 
- أنشطة مثل ( مواصفة عملية – مواصفة اختبارات – مواصفة وثائق اجراءات ) 
- منتجات مثل ( مواصفة منتج – مواصفة اداء – مواصفة رسومات ) 

4) دليل إسترشادي Guideline :
هي وثيقة تنص علي مقترحات أو توصيات .

5) دليل الجودة Quality manual :
هو وثيقة توصف نظام إدارة الجودة ( تحدد سياية الجودة و اسلوب تحقيق الجودة ) بمنظمة ما .

6) الإجراء Procedure :
طريقة محدده لتنفيذ نشاط أو عملية .
ملحوظة:الاجراء قد يكون موثق أو لا وعند توثيقه يتم استخدام اصطلاح ( اجراء موثق ) .

7) سجل Record :
هو وثيقة تحتوي علي نتائج الأنشطة التي تم إنجازها وهي الدليل الملموس علي إجراء هذه الأنشطة .
ملحوظة: تستخدم سجلات الجودة لتوثيق التتبع و إعطاء الدليل الملموس للتحقق والإجراء الوقائي والإجراء التصحيحي . 


سابعاً : مصطلحات ذات علاقة بالمنتج:

1) مشروع Project :
عملية منفردة تتكون من مجموعة من الأنشطة المنسقة والمنضبطة لها تاريخ ابتداء وتاريخ انتهاء ويتم تنفيذه لتحقيق هدف مطابق لمتطلبات محدده شاملة قيود في الوقت والتكلفة والموارد .
ملحوظة(1): المشروع الواحد قد يكون جزءاً من هيكل مشروع أكبر .
ملحوظة(2): في بعض المشروعات يتم التعريف الأدق للأهداف و التعريف المستمر لخصائص المنتج مع تطور المشروع .
ملحوظة(3): نتيجة المشروع قد يكون وحدة واحدة من المنتج أو عدة وحدات .


2) تصميم و تطوير Design And Development:
هي مجموعة من العمليات التي تحول المتطلبات إلي خصائص محددة أو إلي مواصفات لمنتج أو عملية أو نظام .
ملحوظة(1): المصطلحان تصميم وتطوير أحيانا يتم استخدامهما بنفس المعني و احيانا لتعريف مراحل مختلفة من العملية الكلية للتصميم و التطوير .
مراجعة التصميمات Design Review :
فحص رسمي و موثق و شامل و منهجي للتصميمات بهدف تقييم مطالب التصميمات و تحديد قدرتها علي استيفاء تلك المطالب و التعرف علي المشاكل و اقتراح حلول لها .

قيمة إسمية Nominal Value :
بعد يشار إليه في مواصفات التصميم أو الرسم الهندسي للمنتج و الذي يتم السماح بالاختلاف بالنسبة له في إطار التفاوت المسموح .

حدود التفاوت المسموح Tolerance Limit :
الحد الاعلي و الحد الادني للقيم المسموحه .

التفاوت Tolerance :
التغيير الكلي المسموح به في عملية أو خاصيه لمفرده يتم انتاجها .

3) منتج Product :
هو ناتج تنفيذ عملية / نتيجة عملية .
ملحوظة(1): هناك اربع تصنفات للمنتج هي :
- خدمات ( النقل , ............) .
- البرمجيات ( برامج الكومبيوتر , القاموس , S/W , ..............) .
- معدات ( أجزاء ماكينات , H/W , ...........) .
- المواد التحويلية ( الزيوت / مشتقات البترول ) .

ملحوظة(2): يمكن أن يكون المنتج عبارة عن تصنيف مكون من الاربع تصنيفات مثل السيارة
معدات ( الاطارات )
تحويلية ( وقود / سائل تبريد )
خدمات ( تعليمات التشغيل المعطاه من البائع المشتري )
برمجيات ( برنامج التحكم في الموتور ) 

4) العملية Process :
مجموعة من الانشطة المتفاعلة تحول المدخلات إلي المخرجات .
ملحوظة: - عادة ما تكون مدخلات عملية هي مخرجات عملية اخري .
- التخطيط والتنفيذ للعملية يتم تحت ظروف من الرقابة الشديدة من اجل اضافة قيمة او التحسين المستمر . 

5) مطابقة Conformity :
هو تحقيق لمطلب ما أو الوفاء بمتطلب .

6) الافراج ( اطلاق ) Release :
السماح بالإنتقال إلي المرحلة التالية من العملية .

7) عدم مطابقة Nonconformity :
هو عدم تحقيق لمطلب ما .

8) عيب( عطب ) Defect :
عدم مطابقة لأى جزء بالمقارنة مع المواصفات المطلوبة ومن انواعه الاتى :
(أ) عيب حـرج Critical Defect :
عيب يمكن أن يسبب فى حالات خطيرة غير آمنة للأفراد عند استخدام المنتج أو يتسبب فى عدم قدرة المنتج على أداء المهمة الرئيسية المصمم من أجلها ويرفض تماما قبول أى منتج أو جزء به عيب حرج .
(ب) عيب جسيم Major Defect :
عيب غير حرج يميل الى أن يتسبب فى الإقلال من قابلية استخدام الجزء فى الغرض المصمم من أجله.
*(ج) عيب طفيف **Minor Defect** :*
عيب غير حرج وغير جسيم ولا يقلل من استخدام المنتج فى الغرض المصمم من أجله أو عيب به اختلاف طفيف عن المواصفات ولكن بدرجة لن تؤثر على فاعلية استخدام الجزء أو تشغيله .

9) إجراء تصحيحي Corrective Action :
هو اجراء يتخذ لإزالة أسباب عدم مطابقة موجود لمنع تكرار حدوثها .

10) إجراء وقائي Preventive Action :
هو اجراء يتخذ لإزالة أسباب عدم مطابقة متوقع لمنع حدوثها .
ملحوظة(1): تتخذ الاجراء التصحيحي لمنع تكرار عدم المطابقة مرة اخري بينما الاجراء الوقائي يتخذ لمنع حدوث عدم مطابقة .

11) تصحيح Correction :
هو إجراء يتخذ بغرض التخلص من عدم مطابقة موجود .
ملحوظة(1): التصحيح قد يكون أو لا يكون مقترناً بالاجراء التصحيحي .
ملحوظة(2): التصحيح قد يتعلق بالاصلاح أو إعادة التشغيل أو إعادة تقييم درجة (مستوي) جودة
المنتج .

12)الاذن بالانحراف عن المواصفة Deviation Permit :
هي السلطة الممنوحة للخروج عن المتطلبات الأصلية المحددة للمنتج قبل إنتاجة و ذلك لعدد محدود من المنتج أو لفترة من الزمن ومن أجل إستخدام محدد لهذا المنتج .

13) التجاوز Concession :
هي سلطة بالاستخدام أو الإفراج عن منتج لا يكون مطابق للمتطلبات المحددة ( المواصفات ) .
ملحوظة(1): التجاوز بالطبع محدود للمنتج المطلوب تسليمه والذي به خواص مطابقة وذلك من خلال حدود سماح محددة (نسبة) بالتجاوز لفترة زمنية متفق عليها أو كمية من المنتج متفق عليها .

14)الإصلاح Repair :
هوعمل يتخذ علي المنتج الغير مطابق لجعله مقبول للاستخدام المصنوع من أجله .

15) إعادة التشغيل Rework :
هو عمل يتخذ علي المنتج الغير مطابق لجعلة مطابق للمتطلبات .

16)إعادة تقييم الدرجة Regrade :
هو تقييم مستوي المنتج الغير مطابق لجعلة مطابقاً ً لمتطلبات مختلفة عن المتطلبات الأصلية ( ربما تكون درجة أعلي أو أقل ) .

17) تكهين ( تخريد) Scrap :
هو عمل يتخذ علي المنتج الغير مطابق لمنع الإستخدام الأصلي له .
ملحوظة(1):في حالة الخدمة الغير مطابقة يتم منع الإستخدام بوقف الإستمرار في تقديم الخدمة .

18) استيفاء Compliance :
بيان او حكم بالتأكيد او النفي بأن المنتج أو الخدمة المؤداه تحقق مطالب الموصفات الخاصه بها .

الاختبارات البيئية Environmental tests :
اختبارات لمنتج تحت ظروف وعوامل خارجية يمكنها ان تؤثر علب الاداء مثل ( درجة الحرارة / نسبة الرطوبة / الضغط الجوي / .......) .

تتبع سير المنتج ( التتبعية ) Tractability :
القدره أو القابلة لاقتفاء أثر المنتج أو أحد مكوناته تاريخياً بالتمييز المسجل له .
ملحوظة(1): التتبع يتعلق بالاتي :
· مصدر الخامات والاجزاء .
· تاريخ العمليات ( بيانات كامله عن مراحل تشغيله ) .
· التوزيع و اماكن تواجد المنتج بعد التسليم .
ملحوظة(2): يمكن ايضاً استخدام خاصية التتبع مع الخدمة ( Service ) لمتابعة درجة استكمال الخدمة .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورا اخونا الرائع م المصري

دائما تمدنا بالمعرفة والافادات

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## researcher osama (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكى م المصرى و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

المشرف الفاضل نهر النييل 

و االاخ الكريم الباحث اسامة 

اشكر لكما تفضلكما بالمرور الكريم 
-------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
و نتابع .... باذن الله

الجودة والتطور التاريخي لها​*1- *_تعريف الجودة :_
أ-هي مجمل الخصائص والسمات لمنتج/عملية/خدمة والتي تحمل على عاتقهاالوفاء بمتطلبات أواحتياجات محددة
QUALITY:
_Is The totality of features and characteristics of a product, process or service that bear on its ability to satisfy , stated or implied needs._
ب- هذا التعريف هو طبقاً لما ورد فى المواصفات القياسية للجودة الأيزو "8402" بالإضافة إلى أنه توجد عدة تعريفات للجودة تؤدى نفس المعنى.
*2- *_تعريف الإدارة الشاملة للجودة :_
هي المدخل لإدارة المنشأة يرتكز على الجودة ويبنى على مشاركة جميع الأعضاء بالمنشأة ويستهدف النجاح طويل المدى من خلال : ( إرضاء العميل - تحقيق منافع للأفراد فى المنشأة والمجتمع ) 
*3- *_التطور التاريخي للجودة :_
تطلب الوصول للإدارة الشاملة للجودة عبور "6" مراحل :
أ- المرحلة الأولى : قبل عام 1900 - رقابة العامل { الجودة مسئولية الصانع }
التحكم في الجودة كان يتم برقابة العامل فى عمله لأن معدلات الإنتاج فى هذا الوقت كانت قليلة والجودة كانت تتوقف على مهارات العامل نفسه حيث أن الإنتاج فى هذه المرحلة كان يعتمد على اليدوية.
ب- المرحلة الثانية : من عام 1900- 1920 : رقابة الملاحظ
قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى ولظهور فكرة التصنيع الحديث أصبح معدل الإنتاج يتزايد وأصبح أداء العمالة يتشابه فى نوعية العمل وأصبحت كل مجموعة من العمال مسئولة من أحد الأشخاص { الملاحظ } وكان عمله الأساسي التأكد من جودة الإنتاج الخارج من المجموعة المسئول عنها .
ج- المرحلة الثالثة : من عام 1920- 1940 : رقابة التفتيش
أثناء هذه الفترة أصبحت معدلات الإنتاج كبيرة ومعقدة الخطوات ومتداخلة كما أن العمالة التي تخضع للملاحظ أصبحت كبيرة ولذا كانت الحاجة إلى وظيفة المفتش لعمل الرقابة والإصلاحات المطلوبة حسب وتبعا لمستوى خطوات التصنيع أولاً بأول مع أجزاء المنتج وليس انتظارا للاختبار أو التفتيش عن المنتج النهائي.
د- المرحلة الرابعة : من عام 1940 – 1960 الرقابة الإحصائية
أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وبعدها أخذ الإنتاج طريقة إلى نمط آخر وكان من الصعوبة على المفتشين أن يفحصوا الإنتاج كله حتى يكون الإنتاج 100 % خالي من العيوب ولذلك كان لابد من تدخل العلم فكانت الطرق الإحصائية كطريقة العينات وخرائط الفحص والتحليل واختبارات المعامل ولذا كان لابد أن يوجد قسم للرقابة الإحصائية على الجودة مع كل تنظيم لأي مؤسسة.
هـ – المرحلة الخامسة : من عام 1960 – 1980 ضمان ( تأكيد ) الجودة
طرق الفحص لم تكن تشمل اعتبارات التصميم ولا أي نوع من توقع القصور الذي يقابل أداء الخدمات لما بعد البيع وكذلك تعقد بعض مكونات المنتج والتي كانت من الخطورة أثناء التشغيل مثل الغلايات والأوعية ذات الضغوط العالية والمحطات النووية وكذلك استخدمت فى هذه المرحلة طريقة "التخطيط وكيفية إدارة نظم الجودة" وبدأ التعامل مع هذه المرحلة من أنظمة وليس منتجات بدءاً من خطوات التصميم وحتى تسليم المنتجات للعمل ثم خدمة مابعد البيع.
و- المرحلة السادسة : من عام 1980 حتى الآن
تغير المفهوم تماماً من التركيز على منتج أو عملية أو نظام جودة منتج ليشمل نظم الإدارة بالكامل وذلك خلال :
( 1 ) الأيزو : وهى سلسلة مواصفات قياسية عالمية تستهدف :
(أ) رفع المستويات القياسية.
(ب) وضع المعايير والأسس والاختبارات.
(ج) منح الشهادات بالاختبارات .
( 2 ) الإدارة الشاملة للجودة وهى مدخل لإدارة المنشأة .
(أ) يرتكز على الجودة. 
(ب) ويبنى على مشاركة جميع الأعضاء بالمنشأة . 
(ج) ويستهدف النجاح طويل المدى
​


----------



## mos (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع مفيد جدا جدا 
هل ستتفضل بالتطرق إلى 6 سيجما .
مع التحية..


----------



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

mos قال:


> الموضوع مفيد جدا جدا
> هل ستتفضل بالتطرق إلى 6 سيجما .
> مع التحية..


 
اشكرك اخي الفاضل علي المرور .... و نمر ان شاء الله علي six sigma ​ 
و كنت اود ان اتطرق لمفهوم الجودة الشاملة .... الطريق المؤدي في النهاية الي قمة تحسين الاداء ... و بالتالي تتحقق .... استرتيجية six sigma ​ 
و لكن قبل ان اتركك تتابع تلك المقدمة البسيطه عن
(TQM) TOTAL QUALITY MANAGEMENT​ 
اعطي لك هذا الرابط عن موضوع هنا متعلق بـ sis sigma 
و هو​ 
http://www.tech-faq.com/lang/ar/six-sigma.shtml​ 
و الان نتطرق قليلا لمفهوم الجودة الشاملة و نعود للـ 
six segma ​ 



(TQM) TOTAL QUALITY MANAGEMENT
مفهوم الجودة الشاملة ​ 

_و يمكن تعريفها بأنها :_

هي عملية الإدارة التي يتكامل بداخلها نشاط التحسين المستمر لجودة كل الأعمال فى نظام إداري متكامل ، وتضع الشخص المناسب فى المكان المناسب ، وتزوده بالأنظمة والخطوات اللازمة للعمل بحيث تمكنه من أداء عمله بفاعلية وكفاءة ، وتوفر له المناخ المناسب لإطلاق أقصى طاقاته الإبداعية .​ 
اذا إدارة الجودة الشاملة هي تجميع كل من : طرق الأداء الأساسية و جهود التحسين والتطوير و الوسائل والطرق الفنية فى نظام متكامل يهدف إلى التحسين المستمر لجميع العمـليات وتحقيق وتلبية رغبات العملاء أي أداء الشيء السليم بالطريقة السليمة من أول مرة وفى كل مرة وفى الوقت المحدد وذلك بالسعي الدائم من أجل التحسين والرضاء التام للعملاء .​ 
_مثلث الأسـس_
_:__TQM TRILOG_​ 
_مثلث ادارة الجودة الشاملة له ثلاث اضلاع _​ 
_الالتزام بالجودة _
_قياس الجودة _
_نظم الجودة _​ 


الالتزام بالجودة : QUALITY COMMITMENT
(1) يبدأ الالتزام بالجودة بوضع سياسة الجودة والتي تؤدى إلى وضع أهداف الجودة .
(2)الالتزام بالجـودة يتضمن تطبيق إستراتيجيات الجودة والتي تشمل الكثير من الأعمال 
( أ )التطابق مع المواصفة القياسية العالمية الأيزو 9000 لتأكيد الجودة .
(ب)تطبيق نظام لرقابة تكاليف الجودة وعمل تقارير عنها .
(ج) تطبيق الرقابة الإحصائية للجودة .
(د) وضع برنامج لالتزامات الموردين بالجودة ومساندتهم .
(3) الالتزام بالجودة يتطلب إنشاء نظام لتحسين الجودة ويتم فيه تعريف :
( أ ) القيادات المسئولة عن الجودة .
(ب) قنوات الاتصال والمسئوليات .
(ج) وقت الجودة كجزء أساسي من وقت المديرين .
(4) الالتزام بالجودة يعنى التركيز من جانب كل فرد فى المنشأة على التحسين المستمر للجودة وأن تظل أهداف تحقيق الرضاء الكامل للمستهلك وتقليل الفاقد بمثابة الأهداف الطويلة المدى للجودة .
نظام الجودة : QUALITY SYSTEM
(1) يشتمل نظام الجودة على كل إدارات المنشأة التي تقوم بوضع المواصفات القياسية وخطوات العمل وعمليات وموارد التنفيذ الفعلي لإدارة الجودة الشاملة .
(2) مفهوم النظام المتكامل للجودة مفهوم عربي على الرغم من سبق اليابان فى تطبيقه .
قياس الجودة : QUALITY MEASUREMENT
(1) يعتبر قياس الجودة أهم عناصر مثلث الإدارة الشاملة للجودة حيث لايمكن المحافظة على تحسين الجودة دون استخدام أساليب قياس الجودة .
(2) الرقابة الإحصائية للجودة من أهم طرق قياس الجودة التي استخدمها اليابانيون والغربيون .
(3) قياس الجودة لا يقتصر فقط على وسائل الرقابة الإحصائية للجودة ولكنه يشمل بعض الأساليب الفنية البسيطة لرقابة وتحليل كفاءة الأداء فى الجودة والتي تعرف باسم أدوات الإدارة الشاملة للجودة TQM TOOLS والتي تتضمن :
(أ) طرق السبب والتأثير .
(ب) لوحات التتابع الانسيابي .
(ج) الهستوجرام .
(د) باريتو​ 

نترك الان TَQM ​ 
و ننتقل للـ six sigms ​ 
و هي ببساطة .... الوصول الي الكمال في الانتاج الخالي من العيوب ( الكمال لله وحده ) بحيث تصل العيوب الي اقل من 3 ال 4 جزء من المليون ​ 
و كما اسلفنا يمكننا متابعة هذا الموقع ​ 
http://www.tech-faq.com/lang/ar/six-sigma.shtml​ 
و هذا موقع الـ six sigma الرسمي ... باللغة الانجليزية و هو رائع ... رائع 
http://www.sixsigmaway.org/​ 

و سأقتبس مقالين باللغة العربية يمكن لهما تقريب المفهوم ​ 
المقال الاول لا ادري له مصدرا ​
و هو 


> إثارة جديد أو إضافة لإدارة افضل؟
> تزايدت في الفترة الحالية، أهمية (Six Sigma) ففي مختلف بقاع العالم هنالك مؤتمرات، وورش عمل وتنامي الاطلاع بمفهومها وما تستطيع فعله. تم إطلاق هذه التسمية من قبل شركة موتورولا. فالحرف الإغريقي(∑) يستخدم كرمز لبيان مستوى الاختلاف أو مقياس الانحراف في أي إجراء. ومن خلال الانحراف Six Sigma، فالمصطلح يرمز إلى فلسفة، هدف أو طريقة للتخلص من الهدر، تطوير الجودة، تقليل التكلفة و زمن الأداء وبمعنى آخر زيادة الكفاءة الإنتاجية لأي عمل.
> كلما كان عدد Sigma أكثر، كان عدد الأخطاء أقل. وكلما كان الاختلاف أقل قلت التكلفة. ومن الناحية التاريخية لا يعتبر مفهوم Six Sigma أمرا مستحدثا فقد كان المفهوم متداولا لسنين كثيرة. في الحقيقة حينما كان (SPC) يستخدم في الستينات والسبعينات لضبط وتقليل التكلفة وتطوير الإنتاجية والجودة ثم ظهرت Six Sigma في الثمانينات كامتداد عن طريق إدارة الاختلافات بأسلوب محكم وللتمكين من صناعة منتجات خالية من العيوب.
> مفهوم Six Sigma مطبق من خلال نموذج بسيط يطلق عليه (DMAIC) (عرف – قس- حلل – طور - اضبط ) نموذج التطور الإداري هذا مماثل لنموذج إدارة الجودة الشاملة السابق المعروف بـ (PDSA) (خطط، أعمل، تعلم، افعل). فإن كانت هذه هي القضية، فلماذا العناء بــ Six Sigma أم إنها فعلاً توجه آخر؟ بالطبع فالجواب على هذا السؤال واضح. تعتبر Six Sigma طريقة فعالة في محاربة الفروقات في الإنتاج. فهي توفر إمكانيات هائلة وكلما كان الجهد اكبر لتأسيسه وتزويده بالطريقة الصحيحة كلما كان توقع الفوائد أكبر. بخلاف (SPC) على سبيل المثال، الذي يهدف إلى التركيز اكثر على النظرة العملية للاختلاف عن طريق التركيز على المنتجات، Six Sigma لها تأثيرات استراتيجية وربما هي الطريق الأمثل لتعريف المدراء التنفيذيين بأهمية الاختلاف.
> ...




​


----------



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

نتابع المقال الاول 


> *طرق: Poka-Yokeبوكا يوك أو إثبات الخطاً*
> 
> قدم Shigeo Shingoشيجو شنجو مفهوم بوكا يوك في عام 1961، عندما كان مهندساً صناعياً في شركة تويوتا للسيارات. كان المصطلح السابق Paka- Yoke بوكا يوك والذي يعني "إثبات الغباء". وفي عام 1963 قامت عاملة في شركة Arakawa Body Company برفض استخدام طريقة باكا يوك في مكان عملها بسبب المعنى الاصطلاحي السيئ والعدائي الذي يرمز إلية. ولذلك تم تغيير هذا المصطلح :إلى poka-yoke أو بوكا يوك والذي يعني "إثبات الخطاً" طريقة بوكا يوكتستخدم في إثبات الخطاً للعملية بأكملها. مثالياً، بوكا يوك تضمن وجود الظروف السليمة في الحقيقة قبل بداية أي خطوة للعملية وتجنب الأخطاء التي تحدث في البداية. وحيث لا تكون هناك أمكانية يقوم بوكا يوك بمهمة كشفية بالقضاء على العيوب في العملية في أقرب وقت ممكن. وقد قام مركز التميز في العمل لتطوير إطار العمل لبوكا يوك ومميزات الطريقة:
> -يوكا –بوك بناءا على الوقاية : طريقة بناءا على الوقاية هو الشعور بحدوث شئ غير طبيعي، ومن ثم الإشارة لحدوثه أو قطع العملية، بناءا على الصعوبة، مدى التكرار أو النتائج. هنالك اتجاهين لبوكا-يوك –
> ...


----------



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان المقال السابق للغاية و هام و مفيد ... نشكر معده و جامعه علي اية حال 
جزاه الله خير الجزاء 
و سأرفعه بالمرفقات لتوفير عناء النسخ و اللصق 

الان اليكم المقال الثاني و هي ترجمة للكاتب : عبد الله عقيد 



> مقدمة حول
> السيكس سيجما Six Sigma
> ترجمة: عبد الله عقيد
> يستند السيكس سيجما على ست عناصر أساسية (سيقما هو حرف اغريقي يستخدم لتوضيح الانحراف المعياري في الإحصاء) أو الانحراف من خط الوسط (الخط القياسي). منهج السِكس سيجما يسعى لتوفير التقنيات والأدوات اللازمة لضمان الكفاءة وتقليل حجم الخسائر في أي منتج.
> ...




انتهي المقال و لكم ارق تحياتي ​


----------



## أبو الشفاء (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بخلاصة القول عن الجودة وهو كل ما يهدف إليه كل حي أنيتحصل على منتجه بـ:
1- أقل تكاليف 
2-أقل وقت
3- أفضل جودة 
وهو ما تمتاز به الأمة المحمدية بأن يكون الجزاء الكثير على العمل القليل في العمر القصير وهو ما يهدف إليه كل مسلم .
هذه بداية للوصول إلى أفضل جودة 
أردت أن أشارك في الجودة ولو بكلمة لأنها سرت في عروقي
أبو الشفاء - ماجستير هندسة صناعية - شعبة الإنتاج وضبط الجودة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

تحية لك اخونا ابو الشفاء

كلماتك رائعة


----------



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

أبو الشفاء قال:


> بخلاصة القول عن الجودة وهو كل ما يهدف إليه كل حي أنيتحصل على منتجه بـ:
> 1- أقل تكاليف
> 2-أقل وقت
> 3- أفضل جودة
> ...


 
حيااااك الله 

هذه هي الجودة الحقيقية بالفعل 

دمت بخير​


----------



## mos (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله لكم فى العلم الغزير
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## eng_houssam (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وايام مباركة وعمل صالح ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكرككم اخواني المهندسين 

mos 

hosam 

المهندسه المعلمة 

علي المرور .. و الكلمات الطيبات 

و بالتوفيق للجميع 
​


----------



## agaa (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية حقيقة مقال ممتاز وننتظر المزيد خاصة اني تخصصت في هذا المجال

تحياتي


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يناير 2008)

نظام الجودة ( في المفهوم ) هو نظام إداري يمكّن المسؤولين عن أي شركة من التحكم بمستوى جودة عملها ومنتجاتها ( مهما كان نوع هذا المنتج ).
وهو من أهم المفاهيم الناظمة للعمل في التراث الإسلامي ، وطبعاً بدون التسمية الدقيقة له . 
رغم كل المصطلحات والمفردات الخاصة........


----------



## ليلى بون (31 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و ادامك الله ينبوع خير في خدمة العلم ، صحيح موضوع في قمة الروعة استاذي الفاضل لي سؤال ارجو ان اجد الاجابة عنه في منتداكم الرائع انا ابحث حول موضوع ادوات ادارة الجودة الشاملة و سؤالي هو ماهو دورها و تاثيرها على الجودة الشاملة و هل هي نفسها تقنيات الجودة ؟ لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الاحترام و التقدير و سلامي للجميع.


----------



## أبو السيوف (13 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير على هذا الكلام الجميل وأفادني كثير في بحثي عن 
total quality management


----------



## مهاجر (14 مايو 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

جزاكم الله خير

موضوع مميز​


----------



## هاجر محمد (15 مايو 2008)

فعلا موضوع أكثر من ممتاز وفقك الله وننتظر المزيد


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامين ع (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى حصول على مفهوم الجوده او كتب على ضبط الجوده بصفه عامه وشكرا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

Dear friends,

I disagree that quality means the three things1- cheaper 2-faster and 3- the best quality!!!.
Quality work or product is what is being specified, or to customer satisaction, not nessecarly the best and cheaper. The project may not call for the " best" product, yet we build a quality project. This is my Openion

Regards


----------



## aamermahmoud (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على المجهود والمعلومات القيمة شكر عميق وخلص لك من القلب على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## kokashahat (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم نود طرح مواضعين تخص البنية التحتية ارجو المساعدة


----------



## safety113 (2 يناير 2010)

منتديات سلامتك
فيها منتدى رائع وكامل عن الجودة
على الرابط التالي
http://hseq.forumotions.com/montada-f12/


----------



## emad ryad (30 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع هام ويجب على كل مهندس التعرف عليه و الله الموفق


----------



## sokar13 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

يطلق احيانا على نظام 6 سيجما امه نظام العطل الصفرى


----------



## alali_abd (21 يناير 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------

